# What do you like/dislike about Pokemon Black/White so far?



## BassGS (Mar 5, 2011)

I have 3 badges on my Pokemon Black, and want to know what everyone likes/dislikes or think about the game.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't gotten it yet, so I can't say.


----------



## The SpyGoob (Mar 5, 2011)

the fact that grinding takes so looooong! now i have to beat the gyms while 3 levels lower


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 5, 2011)

i like the new type combinations. allows for some awesome teams to be made


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2011)

i dislike the fact that i still don't have it yet


----------



## Raikage (Mar 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> i dislike the fact that i still don't have it yet



^

omg10chars


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2011)

I dislike how long the fucking Sky Arrow bridge is when I needed to grind a Pidove


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

I dislike:
During a big part of the game, some sprites look rediculously ugly.
And the 3D surroundings and the way your avatar walks around in them looks horrible, imo.

I like:
The available pokémon. There are quite alot. (Dreamworldftw! though it doesnt work for Europe/US yet)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't have it yet, that and no Focus Punch Tutor.

Not to mention the animated sprites suck, I have a friend that sprites circles around Nintendo.


----------



## Chicama (Mar 5, 2011)

Like
Cheren - Great rival, if not the best. Tactical and much more of a challenge than Bianca, not to mention the obvious Ishida resemblance.
Music - Just good old Pokemon music, but I do miss the Jazz sections from D/P/Pt.
Variety of Unova - Every town is totally different from the other. Looks brilliant with the graphical enhancement. 

Dislike
Some of the Pokemon just look ridiculous. The starters aren't the best in the series as well.
Autumn - Everything is brown and red. I want nice greens


----------



## BassGS (Mar 5, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I don't have it yet, that and no Focus Punch Tutor.
> 
> Not to mention the animated sprites suck, I have a friend that sprites circles around Nintendo.



We need proof.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't have it yet, so I dislike how it didn't come out at the same time the Japanese one did. 

I like everything else I saw though...except Audino...nightmares...it gives me nightmares.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 5, 2011)

Like other folk have said, I don't like how it isn't in my hands at this moment.

I also don't like the animated sprites, never did. Full body back sprites is nice, but having them move constantly is stupid.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 6, 2011)

Chicama said:


> Like
> Cheren - Great rival, if not the best. Tactical and much more of a challenge than Bianca, not to mention the obvious Ishida resemblance.
> Music - Just good old Pokemon music, but I do miss the Jazz sections from D/P/Pt.
> Variety of Unova - Every town is totally different from the other. Looks brilliant with the graphical enhancement.
> ...



B-but, Autumn is awesome...



Robert Haydn said:


> I also don't like the animated sprites, never did. Full body back sprites is nice, but having them move constantly is stupid.



I'm fine with animated sprites, just only that the sprites look horrible animated. They look like the parts were just rotated by photoshop...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 6, 2011)

Like: Almost everything! 
Dislike: Some Pokémon and the fact I can't find Emolga.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Likes*
-Music
-Characters (Cheren, Bianca, N, Gym Leaders).
-Skyla 
-Season changing
-The story, for some reason.

*Dislikes*
- Some Pokémon (Audino )
- Sometimes, the animated sprites are really annoying.

Other than that, the game is awesome pek

[YOUTUBE]kVONYx7UD2w[/YOUTUBE]





Blazing CobaltX said:


> Like: Almost everything!
> Dislike: Some Pokémon and the fact I can't find Emolga.



If i'm correct, you can find Emolga in shaking grass.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

likes
- the 2 rivals. Sometimes they're annoying because they kept challenging you when you don't expect it =__= but I like their personality and design. The calm guy + the airhead girl 
- there are tons of pokemon I want to try, I dunno who I'll choose...
- animated sprites and battle interface in general. It looks cool and seems faster than before.
- the different seasons *.*
- the musics are all awesome
- now the stats influenced by nature are colored. Good for me who don't have to look in a guide anymore 
- so many cute/good-looking plant pokemon *o*

dislikes
- I choose Smugleaf because I tried the others 2 before (japanese version) and I always take the plant pokemon first. Well until I'm rather disappointed. It's quite weak (nice def but lame att and special att)
- few pokemon are very ugly XD
- french names are lame =____=


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2011)

*Likes*
- Most of the Pokemon
- The music
- The world
- The story
- The overall design
- Seasons
- Two rivals
- Animated sprites

*Dislikes*
- Most of the English names (Artie is now Burgh)
- The three djinns with almost exactly the same sprite (they should be one Pokemon with different forms)
- Ice cream Pokemon
- The lack of creative shiny Pokemon
- Loss of some of HGSS's shortcuts (always running for example)


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 6, 2011)

Smugleaf actually will be the best Grass Starter ever, but only after it's Dreamworld Ability has been unlocked. In Dreamworld Smugleaf's ability causes all Stat lower and raising abilities used against it to have the opposite effect.

That includes Side Effects from using different attacks. For instance using Leaf Storm actually has an effect of sharply raising Smugleaf's special Attack instead of lowering it.



Chicama said:


> Like
> Cheren - Great rival, if not the best. Tactical and much more of a challenge than Bianca, not to mention the obvious Ishida resemblance.



To me, Cheren seems more like a cross between Ishida and Kyon from Haruhi.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2011)

I dislike how all the menu's and your c-gear get gay'd when you pick the girl -_-

Makes me restart my file after having clocked 10+ hours =P

Byebye dear Samurott

But ah well. Now I can restart and pick Tepig.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the Rivals alot so far, the story seems good so far too.

I'm 3 badges in and the only thing I dislike is how hard the game is on psychic types early. I caught a Munna, and its so hard to use because nearly every trainer has 

a dark type
a dark move
a bug type
a bug move

etc. Other than that the only other thing is that the Sandile I found with the Moxie ability was modest, so I dumped it in the box. The game trolled me hard.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 6, 2011)

What's wrong with modesty?


----------



## Raikage (Mar 6, 2011)

It cripples pokemon who use physical attacks, I.E sandile.

It would have been very weak.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 6, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> I also don't like the animated sprites, never did. Full body back sprites is nice, but having them move constantly is stupid.



+1 Especially since the sprites are already pixelated to begin with. 

I don't have the game yet so there's not much to whine/praise about atm.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't say I dislike anything really at the moment. Cept that tadpole pokemon that I keep running into and the ridiculously low amount of exp it gives  .


----------



## BassGS (Mar 6, 2011)

Raikage said:


> It cripples pokemon who use physical attacks, I.E sandile.
> 
> It would have been very weak.



Got it man. Didn't know that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2011)

The English names 

A trivial matter but i just can't get past how awful some of them are


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 7, 2011)

The game seems great so far except..

WHERE ARE MY RUNNING SHOES!!!!


----------



## BassGS (Mar 7, 2011)

There is no way to remember the new Pokemon.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 7, 2011)

*Like
*Greater variety of music

Two rivals

Animated sprites in battle

How certain things change depending on what pokemon you choose in the start

Update graphics in the cities and bridges

Great variety of new pokemon

*Dislike
*The encounter rate is ridiculous sometimes.  I had about 5 battles when crossing a square of grass only 8 spaces wide.  Doesn't happen all the time but often enough to piss me off.

That's about all I've got so far.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 7, 2011)

My only issue with the game so far, apart from the obvious lack of focus punch, is that if you're trying to level everything up, they level up _slow..._


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> *Dislike
> *The encounter rate is ridiculous sometimes.  I had about 5 battles when crossing a square of grass only 8 spaces wide.  Doesn't happen all the time but often enough to piss me off.



Yeah, I have to agree, I kind of dislike that also. That has to do with my playstyle more than anything else though. 

I found this out during my second playthrough of Red version back in the day.

Generally speaking, If you walk around with a party of 6 pokemon they will be at the levels that you need them to be at whenever next story battle comes if you actually take the time to fight all the random encounters as you go along. Doing it this way negates the need to do extra grinding to get threw specific battles in the story because your party will always be strong enough to face the next battle as soon as you get to it. In other words you don't h ave to do any long gridning sessions because you basically do a little bit of grinding in small burst as you progress along the story.

My millage on White Version seems to vary. Not only am I have to keep 4 pokemon in my party at the same level as the trainers pokemon that I encounter, but I'm also able to keep 2 more Pokemon about 5 to 6 levels higher than the pokemon I'm fighting against.

The fact that Munna levels up fast is undoubtedly one of the main contributing factors to this phenominon.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 8, 2011)

My biggest gripe is the WEP key requirement for Wi-Fi. Home networks in Japan must still be in the dark ages, because WPA 2 is more secure and has been more common for some time now. That should have been the _first_ change made to gen 5... but I apparently have to go in and change the network requirement anytime I want to use the Nintendo Wi-Fi, and anyone who doesn't know how/simply can't is stuck looking for the nearest Toys R Us or wherever to accommodate. WTF, man, WTF.

My pet peeves are the running shoes. HG/SS saw the ability to fix the player to auto-run, I'm irritated they left that feature behind this gen. 

Rematch devices. My favorite was the Trainer's Eyes (Gen 3), but the cell phone (Gen 2/4), was sweet too. Where's my option to call up and rematch some of the trainers I met on the way to the top?

A small disappointment is that the lead Pokemon no longer follows the player around anymore. I kind of liked that. 

Overworld sprites are more detailed than ever, but it seems there's a bit of delay with the change of angles to adjust for the character's turns or disappearances behind a building. That could stand to be more gradual. 

Battle animations could use some work. It feels like the foreground perspective for the player's Pokemon wasn't really built to handle the crispness displayed in the background (where the opponent lies), and the graininess, while not terrible, is kind of off-putting. The move animations themselves feel a bit slow as well, in the same way the camera is slow to adjust for changes in angle (in the overworld). 

The reusability of TMs is a _godsend_, but in light of this new phenomenon, Game Freak still hasn't learned it's lesson with HMs. They really ought to do away with the permanence of them, maybe put them in a separate menu, too. 

And the season. Does everyone's game start out in the autumn? The fact that it doesn't start in the winter/spring transition (like real life), diminishes the immersion (though not by much, the animations are gorgeous). 

Audino, goddamn, that fucker's defense is sick. 

And _why the hell did it take ten years for my beloved Mewtwo to get a signature move?!_



On the flip side: 

I'm liking the constant motion of the Pokemon in battle, they feel more alive than ever before (having emotive, moving Pokemon accompany you in the overworld would have complimented this greatly). 

Did I mention the reusable TMs? Lovely. 

In-battle Pokemon animations, while grainy in the foreground, are lively and give a sense of personality to my Pokemon. 

The importance placed on the story is a nice change from the "fight your way to the Elite 4, become the Champion" formula. I hope future games stray even further, such that eventually, becoming the champ is as much a side-quest as comparing Magikarp catches.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2011)

N N N, dear fucking god his themes are definitely the best of the tracks (barring a certain Champion theme).


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2011)

My gripes so far is definitely the amounts of grinding I have to do.

Oh, and the fact that the female character menus is waaay too feminine, and no way in the hell am I starting over after getting Victini, so I got to get used to the pink. Damn those doujinshis of Hilda for making me want to use the female character.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 8, 2011)

Raikage said:


> It cripples pokemon who use physical attacks, I.E sandile.
> 
> It would have been very weak.



When I got to the 3rd Gym town, I immediately ran North to Rt 4 and caught a Sandile & Scraggy. And lo and behold, both had a Naughty nature. 

Now I have: Servine, Boldore, Krokorok, & Scraggy and 3 badges. pek

I also caught Pansage & Pansear in Pinwheel Forest, Drilbur in that cave, and various other Pokemon.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> My gripes so far is definitely the amounts of grinding I have to do.
> 
> Oh, and the fact that the female character menus is waaay too feminine, and no way in the hell am I starting over after getting Victini, so I got to get used to the pink. Damn those doujinshis of Hilda for making me want to use the female character.



Link me bro.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

^ For sure mayn, you already know it. I'm going to PM you. 

She has a lot of "pictures" as well for a game that hasn't even been out for a year in Japan. Shit, she may have more "pictures" than the other female protagonists as of now, well at least well drawn ones.


Trying to level up Porkchops (Pignite) is so annoying. :/


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Got it man. Didn't know that.



how do you not know about Natures? In Pokemon Black and White they even make it easier to know them because they color code it!





BassGS said:


> There is no way to remember the new Pokemon.



it's easy, nearly all Pokemon names have a meaning and a lot of the English names are similar or the same as the Japanese ones.


And there is no "so far " for me, I had the Japanese version and looked up the features before hand anyway (I'm hardcore).

But I will say the only thing I dislike in the game really is the female player's short shorts. Because I've got to say this game has easily improved so many aspects of Pokemon and it took me 74 hours to beat the Elite Four the second time, which is to say there is a lot of content in the game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> But I will say the only thing *I dislike in the game really is the female player's short shorts*. Because I've got to say this game has easily improved so many aspects of Pokemon and it took me 74 hours to beat the Elite Four the second time, which is to say there is a lot of content in the game.



I'm actually fond of that personally. 

I knew of Natures but I didn't know much about it either to be honest. I also have no clue on what that chart supposed to mean.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

I felt the chart was self explanatory, the stats on the left are what decreases and the states on the right are what increases.

The names of the Natures match with the +/ - just like the type advantage chart here. 



and here



But Natures only affect stats by x1.1, x1, or x0.9, so a 10% increase or decrease
IV's are the big thing that affect stats and range from 0 to 31.
EVs are the only changeable stat factor and allow 510 points, with a state maxing out at 252 points, and no longer able to use vitamins  after 100 points.

In Competitive battling if you maximize your Pokemon's potential with those 3 things you can easily beat a player with an identical team who did not train his Pokemon's stats.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> My gripes so far is definitely the amounts of grinding I have to do.



I actually approve of the grinding. Since

1. I don't exactly want an easy game. They're no fun.

2. It actually makes me have to put some effort in raising my Pokemon.

3. Sense of accomplishment for beating a hard game/section of the game/etc.

I'm hardcore like that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 9, 2011)

*Likes:*
Animated sprites- they bring some personality to the pokemon, choppy or not
Quicker battles- they're quick to finish, not so frustrating when grinding. 
3d environments- also help with the atmosphere, broadens the scope of the game
seasons- what a fantastic add-on!

*Dislikes:*
Cannot obtain previous gen pokemon before the Elite-4. Bleh.
lack of some more interesting designs for pokemon


----------



## KidTony (Mar 10, 2011)

*I dislike:*

-The story. Contrary to popular believe, it wasn't too good. Not like i was expecting much from a pokemon game in terms of story, but it felt more convoluted and poorly written than the previous generations. I actually enjoyed the story portions, along with the gameplay bits (HQ design, caves loaded with enemies, etc) in those gens a lot more than in this one. I know some people liked the fact that the story was more prevalent than the gym badge quest, but not me. I felt that it interrupted the gameplay at a crucial moment, and i really didn't care for it.

Following that up, Team Plasma is badly designed. What could have been a fun side quest after the main game ended turned out to be a tedious bore. The 7 sages were carbon copies of each other, most turn good without fighting you and are super easy to locate. I was actually excited when looker showed up and asked me to look for them, but nothing much came of that. That being said, I actually haven't visited those new towns that you can go to after you beat the game yet.

In addition, I didn't like N or Ghetis, specially the fact that the basically make you use Zekrom against him. I don't like using legendaries, and was basically forced to use one not to be at a serious disadvantage.

-Ugly pokemon. I loved a lot of the new typings, but Jesus Christ these pokemon are UGLY. Have you guys seen Palpitoad yet? Darumaka? STUNFISK? The ice cream pokemon? Some of them are very ugly to look at, and it doesn't help that you're stuck with really bad pixalated animation.

-The Unova region layout in general. Almost every town has a gym, there are no 'break towns' in between gyms like in previous gens and the games seem shorter than before because of it. Not only that, the bridges suck, you can't even battle trainers on them.

I was looking forward to Castelia city, and was massively disappointed. It feels completely out of place with the rest of the game, and looks ugly. Its a chore getting around it too.

-The fact that some gameplay mechanics take a step backwards. You can't constantly run like in SS/HG, and no way for you to re-battle trainers you already faced.

-Grinding. It's really long in this game, and really boring. I'm glad i was given a lucky egg early on.

-The season's changing. Yes, I know I'm about the only person that didn't like this. The idea sounded amazing, but in execution it was anything but. The game plays on autumn for most of its early parts, and you get tired of seeing red threes. Then it jumps to spring for too seconds, and goes into winter. Then goes to autumn again...I never even saw summer, and spring was annoying because it kept raining. Like i said, i liked the idea but not the execution.

-You cant use previous gen pokemon until after the elite 4. I hate when they do this. I like to replay the game sometimes with the pokemon i want, not the ones they want me to use.

-Fucking monkey pokemon. I don't want to see another pansage/pansear/panpur or their evos in my life ever again. Talk about reusing something over and over...

*What i liked:*

-The new pokemon typing. Lots of unique and interesting typing, with ground/dark electric/bug dark/steel ghost/ground dark/dragon, etc.

-Being able to re-use TMs. Whoever came up with the idea deserves a promotion, its that awesome. I wish they did away with HMs in general, but their general usage was limited and you can even go with having an HM slave around for most parts of the game. Good work there.

-Gym leaders and Gyms. I liked the fact that gym leaders were more involved this time around, and the gyms were actually pretty fun, for the most part. Lenora's gym was stupid, as was the trio gym. But i quite enjoyed the bug, electric, ice and specially the dragon gyms.

-The two rivals. Really neat idea, both cheren and bianca are pretty cool rivals.

I might be missing some stuff. Overall, the game was OK, but not as good as i hoped.


----------



## DanE (Mar 11, 2011)

Dislikes:

1.Sprites look bad close up, but I don't really care since the attacks make up for it, lol the finally got water gun right. 

2.Seasons are annoying but I figure out how to make season like a I want.

3.Cant use old pokemon yet.

4.Gym leaders where shown before you met them, so there was no mystery.

Like:

1.Grinding, I like it makes me take the in game gameplay more seriously but for future training I know it will be a drag.

2.More pokemon, yes more pokemon reason why I bought the game.

3.Reusable TM, this is the best thing ever man, I can use thunderbolt, earthquake and other hard to get tm as many times as I want without worry. 

4.C-Gear-I cant use it yet, well non of us can yet but if the game asks you so much to use it then it must be good.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> *Dislikes*
> - Loss of some of HGSS's shortcuts (always running for example)



This.

I like almost everything about it.. I feel like though, they downgraded in a effects animation.. Attack effects look shittier than they did in HGSS imo.

REALLY like some of the new typing combos, as well as some of the attacks. Scald is fucking godlike.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 11, 2011)

I see a lot of you complaining about Grinding.
Just abuse the fact that Audino goves a ridiculous amount of XP.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> I see a lot of you complaining about Grinding.
> Just abuse the fact that Audino goves a ridiculous amount of XP.



However Audinos aren't the most easiest things to come by.

In the time that I find just one Audino, I already spent two hours raising my levels by three or four levels.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 12, 2011)

I just said fuck it, and switched my lucky egg from pokemon to pokemon in between levels.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 12, 2011)

How could people have grinding problem. You got lucky egg for free in this game and they give it really early too.
agree with excessive number of random encounter, it seems i can't even get past a small grass patch without encountering any pokemon.

Love : 
- Random doctor that heals you in the middle of wilderness.
- Reusable TM.
- The City is nice boost from older pokemon game.

Dislike :
- Bad Pokemon name with bad design.
- Excessive random encounter.

Overall i like how they make the game sided toward competitive battle (Free Lucky egg, Reusable TM and infinite Heart Scales giver) it far easier to build a team from scratch now then any other pokemon game. In come at cost of the main game though, the pre-E4 battle is now ridiculously easy compared to the previous game.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 12, 2011)

I liked how the first gym is designed and that TM's don't get used up after being used.

I don't like how there's no underground. 

The story also is kind of disappointing for me so far (Got four badges). I know this is a game intended for kids but I'd really have liked it if Team Plasma wasn't so obviously full of bad guys, they actually DO have a point with their idea of setting pokemon free so I'd have liked it if there was more of a muddled gray over whether they are right or wrong instead of making them such a big caricature of the Crusades.



Raikage said:


> I like the Rivals alot so far, the story seems good so far too.
> 
> I'm 3 badges in and the only thing I dislike is how hard the game is on psychic types early. I caught a Munna, and its so hard to use because nearly every trainer has
> 
> ...



Ugh, I hate that freaking Munna! I almost got completely destroyed by a trainer with only one of them because he kept healing while confusing me and putting me to sleap all the while he kept getting criticals ALL the time. (Anyone notice allot more criticals in this game?). I was down to two pokemon on red from that fight.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Mar 12, 2011)

Dislike:
How there are probably no good US action replay codes out, yet, considering it just came out. I want to cheat my way to getting good.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

*Like:*


Reusable TMs (fuck yes, a godsend)
3D graphics in some areas
First time that the pokemon professor is a female
Nice soundtrack (elite four battle theme FTW)
New pokemon
New moves
New abilities
New, interesting dual types
Animated pokemon and people sprites
The game is a bit more challenging than previous generations
Better story (better drama/ intensity to it, there is gray area and doubt regarding whether Team Plasma and N are truly evil, some development for Bianca and Cheren was nice too)
You can rematch a stronger E4
Seasons
Cutscenes
You don't need HMs as much this generation
The itemfinder actually shows you where items are now
This generation is particular seems to stress excellence of character and bettering oneself

*
Dislike:*


Starters are weak this generation
The menus in your bag are so cluttered and a pain to go through to find what you want
You cannot catch any of the old pokemon until after the E4 (FFFFFFFF)
Critical hits are way too fucking common this generation (my pokemon fainted so many times due to this....)
Champion was too easy IMO
A lot of pokemon take too long to evolve
You have to hold the B buttom the entire time to run now :/
The wild pokemon encounter rate is too high
The female character's item bag is *so* feminine that it looks ridiculous
Shaking grass/dark water spots/dust clouds are unnecessary
Your lead pokemon does not follow you anymore


I will edit this post if I think of more things to add to these two lists.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 18, 2011)

I dislike that you have to wait a full 24 hour+ to enter the dw instead of simply having a restriction of once a day.

I also dislike I can't go to even the outer DW aka house and berry fields outside of that single hour


----------



## Bioness (Mar 18, 2011)

Funny thing with the encounter rates, if you walk instead of run you won't run into many pokemon. There are also repels.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

Dislike:

Nothing unless I nitpicked.


----------



## OmniposterZ (Mar 20, 2011)

Dislike:Not anything notable 
Like:The variety of Pokemon,type combos, triple battle and rotation battles,the music,the story,etc.


----------



## Vai (Mar 20, 2011)

Like.

Dunsparce's sprite:


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate how they took so many streamlined mechanics out from HGSS.  I loved the auto run button, the bag layout, and the fact that you could do anything in that game by using the touch-screen.  Why take those out when they were all very well accepted features?  That's my main issue with the new games.

I'm enjoying pretty much everything else, though.  I'd like to make a special mention of the shaking grass mechanic.  It makes grinding ridiculously easy, and at the same time adds variation when hunting for rare Pokemon.  I hope it's a mainstay in the series from now on.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 20, 2011)

Icecream pokemon is kinda pushing it for me.

Love the sprites and the new ghost types.

Oh and I hate all of the starters.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, Emolga's moving sprite is awesome imo.
It lands, then flies again etc.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 20, 2011)

Something I just noticed, but I like how some Pokemon's eyes actually close when put to sleep.


----------



## Zach (Mar 20, 2011)

About time tms are unlimited. I used to rage before I had an AR and only got one tm of so many good ones. 

I dislike the pokemon. They get worse and worse each gen.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

I love everything about Gen 5 so far. All it needs are prior-gen additions put back in, though they'll obviously be put back into the third version.



Zach said:


> I dislike the pokemon. They get worse and worse each gen.



Matter of opinion. But at least you don't go around saying "Waaaah GF is out of ideas they're so uncreative I could do better." That's what 90% of the people who bitch on GFAQs sound like.

And honestly, every gen has its great Pokemon and bad Pokemon. They've made 156 new Pokemon, the largest addition to the franchise yet. The only other close addition was the first 151. Since there's a lot more, of course you're going to think there's a lot more bad ones.


----------



## Zach (Mar 20, 2011)

This generation has much less good ones than the others have. These pokemon are like all of the ugly red headed step children of pokemon all in one.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Zach said:


> This generation has much less good ones than the others have. These pokemon are like all of the ugly red headed step children of pokemon all in one.



Liking one gen but hating another is just silly. In the end, it's all just Pokemon.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2011)

Zach said:


> About time tms are unlimited. I used to rage before I had an AR and only got one tm of so many good ones.
> 
> I dislike the pokemon. They get worse and worse each gen.





Zach said:


> This generation has much less good ones than the others have. These pokemon are like all of the ugly red headed step children of pokemon all in one.


The only pokemon designs I dislike this generation are Woobat, Swoobat, Trubbish, and Garbodor. Kyurem is also rather odd looking.

The rest look decent or quite neat so I don't know what you are complaining about. I mean, are you really going to say that Zekrom does not look badass?


----------



## Zach (Mar 21, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Liking one gen but hating another is just silly. In the end, it's all just Pokemon.


These just seem different from the other gens. 


Basilikos said:


> The only pokemon designs I dislike this generation are Woobat, Swoobat, Trubbish, and Garbodor. Kyurem is also rather odd looking.
> 
> The rest look decent or quite neat so I don't know what you are complaining about. I mean, are you really going to say that Zekrom does not look badass?



I said most not all. Zekrom is one of the few that actually look cool.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 21, 2011)

Zach said:


> These just seem different from the other gens.


You're only saying the same thing people said when gen 2 came out. And said again when gen 3 released. And guess what the popular commentary for gen 4 was? 

Give it time. Everyone seems to immediately reel at change, especially when the game doesn't immediately allow transfer of their old favorites. In about a year everyone will be going on about the gen 5 mainstays in their team.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 21, 2011)

I actually like everything about the game so far.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 21, 2011)

Having never captured Pokemon specifically in search of certain natures, this has never bothered me before, but I'm really irritated at the trial-and-error required in doing so. Of course, this isn't a problem limited to gen 5, maybe next game they could incorporate some means of scoping out a Pokemon's nature when you encounter it rather than having to go through the capture ordeal. 

Anyway, as far as Pokemon themselves... Kyurem and Excadrill. Ugly as tubgirl.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Anyway, as far as Pokemon themselves... Kyurem and Excadrill. Ugly as tubgirl.


Um, don't you think that simile is a little.....extreme?


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 21, 2011)

Nah brah,  perfectly appropriate.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Anyway, as far as Pokemon themselves... Kyurem and Excadrill. Ugly as tubgirl.



Kyurem looks like a broken chicken.

I like Excadrill for Gurren Lagann purposes.


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Kyurem looks like a broken chicken.
> 
> I like Excadrill for Gurren Lagann purposes.



i prefer digimon art over pokemons. i don't like the fact legendaries are exclusive to us. it would be nice if cynthia had reshiram on her team in whit and zekrom on her team in black


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 24, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Having never captured Pokemon specifically in search of certain natures, this has never bothered me before, but I'm really irritated at the trial-and-error required in doing so. Of course, this isn't a problem limited to gen 5, maybe next game they could incorporate some means of scoping out a Pokemon's nature when you encounter it rather than having to go through the capture ordeal.



God I wish there was a way to see their natures/ability when you encounter them.  Its a real bitch especially with legendaries to keep catching them again and again and again to get the nature you want and it makes the game less fun and more repetitive.

Then there are some abilities like klutz that pokemon can have that suck and you can get the pokemon of the right gender/nature that you want and it has a shitty ability.

If they could do that or introduce some way to influence their nature so you can increase the likely hood of encountering/breeding a pokemon of a certain nature.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Likes:

- N
- The rivals/friends
- All the things you can do!
- The female character you can choose :3
- The storyline.

Dislikes:

- That you cant get items from the other generations.


----------



## Psych (Mar 28, 2011)

Loving the game so far, only have 6 badges.

Only thing I can comment for dislikes on is some of the stupid designs like Woobat.

Also the fact that there is not much Triple/Rotation battle so far and the fact that (it seems to me at least unless I need to unlock it) there are no triple/rotation subway train battles.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Done with the main storyline on black, got 6 badges on white.


----------



## Seph (Mar 29, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> God I wish there was a way to see their natures/ability when you encounter them.  Its a real bitch especially with legendaries to keep catching them again and again and again to get the nature you want and it makes the game less fun and more repetitive.
> 
> Then there are some abilities like klutz that pokemon can have that suck and you can get the pokemon of the right gender/nature that you want and it has a shitty ability.
> 
> If they could do that or introduce some way to influence their nature so you can increase the likely hood of encountering/breeding a pokemon of a certain nature.



I don't know if this has been mentioned but Synchronize gives a 50% chance to encounter a pokemon with the same nature as the pokemon with Synchronize.


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Mar 30, 2011)

The only thing I dislike are some names,but that?s okay.
Everything else is great to me.
Heck,even Stunfisk pwns.​


----------



## Kagemizu (Apr 4, 2011)

I dislike that you cant rematch trainers and gymleaders other than the E4. everything else its lacking I will take with a grain of salt.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 5, 2011)

Kagemizu said:


> I dislike that you cant rematch trainers and gymleaders other than the E4..


We might get those features whenever Gray version is released.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish opponents pokemon would be averaged based on the average level of your team. Yea it would be hard to get them the right attacks, but come on, of all the weird crap they add every generation, this should be higher priority by now.

It just doesn't make sense low level pokemon are around 1 town, then get progressively stronger. How do kids born in the later towns start training? How do they get to a new town to train without bein destroyed on the way? Come on, avg the levels or something.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 5, 2011)

Kagemizu said:


> I dislike that you cant rematch trainers and gymleaders other than the E4. everything else its lacking I will take with a grain of salt.



Agreed.  Ideally I'd like to be able to rematch gym leaders an unlimited number of times like the E4 and have them get gradually stronger each time.

I'd also like them to bring back Red as an optional boss.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm kind of irritated at the lack of rematch options, I thought we'd gotten over this with gen 2. 

Red should be an optional fight in _any_ game. Hell, every champion and even the previous lead character should be an option in every subsequent game.


----------



## Phosphorus (Apr 5, 2011)

I dislike that I feel the need to jam out to the OHSHITYOURPOKEMONISDYING music instead of properly heal it (hah).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Red should be an optional fight in _any_ game. Hell, every champion and even the previous lead character should be an option in every subsequent game.



Yeah, I can't imagine it would be that hard to create a pokemon league that had every E4 set and champion.

I still say Red should be the ultimate boss since he was the original trainer badass.  I clocked way more hours on Red/Blue than any of the other games.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate how this game keeps shoving the "POKEMONS R YUR FRIENDZ" shit down our throats.

TBH, the only thing I really like about this game are the pokemon(and reusable TMs). They can flush the rest down the toilet. In fact, switch these pokemon with G/S/C, and my pants would explode.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 6, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I hate how this game keeps shoving the "POKEMONS R YUR FRIENDZ" shit down our throats.



Well otherwise how would you know they're your friends?  How many of your friends do you keep imprisoned in a little ball around your waist and only release to engage in combat against your enemies?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 6, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Well otherwise how would you know they're your friends?  How many of your friends do you keep imprisoned in a little ball around your waist and only release to engage in combat against your enemies?



This generation and its trainers are full of hypocrites. For all their talk of love for pokemon they unappreciate their pokemon. Look how weak this region is. The elite four were pathetic. The pokemon this gen were amazing and wasted with unova. N was right. These fools don't deserve their pokemon.

Im starting the N's Liberation Fan Club.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 6, 2011)

*like *
the rivals
the gym leaders 
music
seasons changing

*dislike*
ugly gen V pokemon
uncreative gen V pokemon


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 6, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> This generation and its trainers are full of hypocrites. For all their talk of love for pokemon they unappreciate their pokemon. Look how weak this region is. The elite four were pathetic. The pokemon this gen were amazing and wasted with unova. N was right. These fools don't deserve their pokemon.
> 
> Im starting the N's Liberation Fan Club.


U mad?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 6, 2011)

The starters.
They need to make a Pokemon Version with at least a Bug type starter.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Apr 6, 2011)

I dislike the fact I still dont have it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 6, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> U mad?


----------

